# Any Men Who Wear White Socks?  4 Reasons Men Can't Wear White Socks



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't wear em.


http://www.askmen.com/fashion/fashiontip/tip2.html

4 Reasons Men Can't Wear White Socks


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2014)

How about those old snowbirds in Florida who wear *BLACK* socks with their sandals ?


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

I had to laugh In Majorca...elderly British men wearing white socks, sandals and long jungle shorts..waiting for the newspaper shop to open at 6 am..tapping their watches when the newsagent eventually arrived at 8..

It's what we do!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2014)

Hubby always wears white socks with his gym shoes for work.. as the white cotton absorbs the sweat.  When you run 12 hour shifts you can't have sweaty feet.  He wears black socks with dress shoes... and no socks with sandals.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

You two are so perfect!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

My nephew wears white socks, because he's allergic to dyes in colored socks.  Hubby never wears white socks (or sandals).


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

I love walking barefoot when I can...


----------



## Patra (Sep 20, 2014)

This past summer on TV I heard many male talk show hosts discuss the NEW men's fashion of wearing no socks in regular shoes!  And later in the summer I saw some men doing just that.  Men in business suits, going sockless!   I just can't see how that is good for either a person's feet, or the shoes. That "fashion"  statement won't last here in Canada anyway.  Too cold in winter to go sockless.   

Also, men, in warm weather,  if you must wear socks in sandals, stay indoors, and please, stop pulling those socks up to your knees!


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

Patra;139432  And later in the summer I saw some men doing just that.  Men in business suits said:
			
		

> Not a good look!!...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 20, 2014)

Sandals should never,ever be worn with socks. What`s the point? Hubby has always worn white athletic socks with his jeans or work pants. For the past several years,he wears short black athletic socks with his jean shorts or black shorts in the summer because they just look better than white since his work shoes and athletic shoes are black. But anywhere else than work,he wears flip flops,no socks,obviously...


----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2014)

Patra said:


> This past summer on TV I heard many male talk show hosts discuss the NEW men's fashion of wearing no socks in regular shoes!  And later in the summer I saw some men doing just that.  Men in business suits, going sockless!   I just can't see how that is good for either a person's feet, or the shoes. That "fashion"  statement won't last here in Canada anyway.  Too cold in winter to go sockless.
> 
> Also, men, in warm weather,  if you must wear socks in sandals, stay indoors, and please, stop pulling those socks up to your knees!




I never wear socks with my boat shoes. Docksides. I sometimes will wear black anklets with my slides. A lot of the kids in Florida do the same. That's how I started doing it. I saw some young guys in the mall with black anklets and slides and I liked it, so I occasionally do the same.


----------



## drifter (Sep 20, 2014)

Aren't we something? Somebody somewhere tells us we should or shouldn't do something and we follow suite like a flock of sheep or someone who has no taste or will of their own. We must be in step with the fashion of the day, with those who decide our fate, like those IBM Repair men of yesteryear, mindful of the stripes in our ties. To do otherwise is to do or be what? A rebel, a nonconformist? I subscribe to a business dress code and deride a business casual ever came in to existence. But what teenage fashion expert can dictate the color of my socks worn with my sandals and my vodka tonic? If so, shame on me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)

No-show socks for men:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2014)

*NO...No...No!!!!
   

...and these only if you call yourself Mark during the week and Mandy on the weekend... :grin:







*


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Aren't we something? Somebody somewhere tells us we should or shouldn't do something and we follow suite like a flock of sheep or someone who has no taste or will of their own. We must be in step with the fashion of the day, with those who decide our fate, like those IBM Repair men of yesteryear, mindful of the stripes in our ties. To do otherwise is to do or be what? A rebel, a nonconformist? I subscribe to a business dress code and deride a business casual ever came in to existence. But what teenage fashion expert can dictate the color of my socks worn with my sandals and my vodka tonic? If so, shame on me.



Sock it to em' drifter!   Advertising has always been the elephant in the room.  At our age, I think we wear what we want.  I don't even know what sliders are, and when I first saw anklets in the store, I thought "half the material for twice the price....but I do have a few pair of white ones (Gifts). Never did like black socks with shorts.   Closest I've been to a "fashion horse", is when I get "nagged" a little, about my old duds.   So,drifter what do you think about white socks?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2014)

I wear white socks when I'm wearing mostly white clothes, especially white shoes.

I ALWAYS wear white undershorts then.  I don't want my purple polka dot undershorts showing through my white pants.

And I wear white socks with my mocs with jeans or shorts. Otherwise, I'm with Drifter and his post.

Consider me an outcast if you wish.  You can take your opinion and sh                (Oops. Someone's at the door.)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I wear white socks when I'm wearing mostly white clothes, especially white shoes.
> 
> I ALWAYS wear white undershorts then.  I don't want my purple polka dot undershorts showing through my white pants.
> 
> ...


...probably just the fashion police checking for white socks after Labor Day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Patra (Sep 20, 2014)

and the fashion police are in the building Meanderer,

guys, please follow the sock etiquette here and you'll stay out of trouble (that annoying laughter behind you and the pointing of fingers)  

http://ca.askmen.com/fashion/fashiontip_300/345_fashion_advice.html


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2014)

Naw Meanderer. It was the Jehovah Witness crew.  I didn't even open the door.

And Drifter, I take club soda with my vodka. Other than that, we're much alike in our opinions.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 20, 2014)

I wouldn't give that "guy" a listen !  Did you see that ugly suit he's wearing?  And the hand on the hip?

Looks a little swishy to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## oakapple (Sep 22, 2014)

Some funny pics on here.I agree with Drifter that you shouldn't listen to the fashion police, however some people do appear to have got dressed in the dark.No real point to socks with sandals though.Do you think they are ashamed of their bare feet?My husband won't wear sandals [with or without socks] he wears deck type shoes [with dark -ish socks] or Oxford brogues in Winter. he has lovely feet [he could be a foot model!] so it's a waste really.We don't have that much hot weather here so the sockless look has never caught on for men. I blame Sonny Crockett [Miami Vice] for this look.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 22, 2014)

have not watched David Letterman in a while, but he always used to wear white sox with his suits. don't recall why. just back from a cross country plane trip & saw lots of men wearing sandals barefoot on plane with business casual type of clothes. of course women do all the time. & frankly, when there are so many sweaty bare feet in close quarters like that, there is an odor!
some people have sensitive skin on their feet, & rubbing against the shoe leather can cause blisters.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 22, 2014)

Have to wonder why Stinky, sweatie feet.. or the resultant athletes foot is preferable to white socks..


----------



## oldman (Sep 22, 2014)

Occasionally, I will wear anklets with my slides, which are like a flip-flop, but has no piece of material that goes between the toes. In Florida, I find them most comfortable when fishing from the docks or shorelines because they keep me from walking out of my slides. It has nothing to do with fashion or fashion police (whatever the hell that is), but practicality. I don't like to be standing on rocks that are on a breaker wall and step out of my slides. I could wear better shoes, but I like the slides and when I get back to the truck, I can get just take off the anklets and put the slides back on.  I saw some kids at the mall wearing them like that and that's when I got the idea that maybe if I did that my slides wouldn't come off and it works for me. When I wear Docksides on the boat, I never wear socks. 

I also wear black socks with my black athletic pants and there is a reason for that.


----------



## Justme (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't remember my husband ever wearing white socks, probably because I have never bought him any. I buy all his clothes, always have apart from his suits, as he has no interest in clothes.


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2014)

I only wear the athletic quarter size white socks that covers the foot just to the heel when I am wearing tennis shoes and play sports out in the sun. That way the tanning is even and no white streaks on the lower legs.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2014)

Lon said:


> I only wear the athletic quarter size white socks that covers the foot just to the heel when I am wearing tennis shoes and play sports out in the sun. That way the tanning is even and no white streaks on the lower legs.



Those type of socks are called 'trainer' socks here. Think it was because they were first used by people wearing training shoes or gym shoes..


----------

